# aluminum pans getting cheaper, also how to keep them from reacting with food



## nancy55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, i own and operate and cook for a small catering business, 12 years now and have noticed that my disposable aluminum full and half size pans and lids are getting thiner and thiner, actually have to double up or be very careful with transporting, they can collapse easy, does anyone know a good brand? heavier?  also have always had a problem with the pans while transporting, holding till served, sometimes 2 plus hours, reacting with some foods, mainly potatoes turn almost black, and tomatoe products actually will have aluminum on top of food and pinholes eaten through lids. HELP!! These are set up and leave events, so using real stainless is not an option.

Nancy


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hello Nancy55:  If you have any food service equipment providers in your area like Gordon Food Service or Sysco you can purchase better made aluminum pans. The store bought kind are usually too flimsy to do the work you are expecting.

The reason why your foods may turn is that there is some ingredient in your food thats reacting with the aluminum. The tomatoes would be one of the culprits. Anything with any kind of acid will eat away at the aluminum.

You could try placing plastic wrap on the surface of the product before covering with foil to help with those pinholes.


----------



## dusteep (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Nancy! Another perfect way to prevent the reaction is putting parchment paper between the food and the aluminum. Just cut the parchment a wee larger than the lid and use the aluminum lid to seal it on when you tighten the lid on. Works like a charm as the parchment is durable and won't chance a tear to allow that reaction from happening. Experiment with both the saran and parchment to see what fits best into your business set up and costs.

Cheers!


----------

